# 11y/o daughter got Deer Creek State Park, 10y/o son got Salt Fork State Park - any general guidance?



## Don H. (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Looking to get some general guidance for Deer Creek State Park (October) for my 11 year old daughter who was selected for the youth archery hunt (her first hunting experience) as well as for Mosquito Creek gun (January) - yes she was lucky in getting selected for both.
My 10y/o son was selected for the November Salt Fork State Park gun hunt (first day) - any general info to help out would be much appreciated to make it a memorable day(s) to get that hunting bug in them. For example, prevailing wind direction, areas with heavy pressure to avoid, sheer drop offs where I won't kill them or myself (just kidding, thats what topo's are for), best places to park to get to the less pressured areas (Salt Fork specifically). 
Thank you in advance.
D.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

If I remember right, you will be assigned an area during check in, the warden will know everything you can think to ask about your area


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I did salt fork youth gun years ago with my son. This area has limited parking as you must stay in the lots not on the grass. As a result we parked in a lot and circled around a quarter mile to an area with no parking around. Had the woods to ourselves and saw some deer. He took a nice doe. We saw one of the biggest bucks I have ever seen but didn't get a shot. Back then there were plenty of deer and kids. Sounded like a war was going on. The lake shore acts as a barrier and funnels them a lot. The terrain also creates some clear funnels. One good scouting trip and you will find plenty of god looking options. Be sure and let us know how you do.


----------



## Don H. (Sep 13, 2016)

EyeCatchEm said:


> If I remember right, you will be assigned an area during check in, the warden will know everything you can think to ask about your area


Thank you for the information, I didn't even think about that. I will probably call prior to because I'm sure the warden gets warn out from all the questions the day of...


----------



## Don H. (Sep 13, 2016)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I did salt fork youth gun years ago with my son. This area has limited parking as you must stay in the lots not on the grass. As a result we parked in a lot and circled around a quarter mile to an area with no parking around. Had the woods to ourselves and saw some deer. He took a nice doe. We saw one of the biggest bucks I have ever seen but didn't get a shot. Back then there were plenty of deer and kids. Sounded like a war was going on. The lake shore acts as a barrier and funnels them a lot. The terrain also creates some clear funnels. One good scouting trip and you will find plenty of god looking options. Be sure and let us know how you do.


Thank you Uncle for the information. From the research on this site and the web, it sounds like everyone is touting the golf course area...but I'm up for a trek just to get away from people (mostly out of rudeness and competition of others). I've checked out the topo for the area and see some opportunity, but like you said, I've got to get Momma to let me go out and play for a day. I will surely let you know how it goes. Again, thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Don, when is the gun hunt for your son down at Salt Fork? I was going to hunt down there in November a few days. Want to make sure I don't get into the youth gun hunt that you are talking about. thanks


----------



## Don H. (Sep 13, 2016)

Bluewalleye said:


> Don, when is the gun hunt for your son down at Salt Fork? I was going to hunt down there in November a few days. Want to make sure I don't get into the youth gun hunt that you are talking about. thanks


19-20 November.


----------



## Don H. (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi everyone, update to the youth hunts, we saw a LOT of deer at Deer Creek State Park, daughter had a chance at a doe at 12 yards but couldn't see it (she forgot her glasses) and a few minutes later saw a monster buck but too far of a shot. So no joy for Deer Creek State Park.
Salt Fork State Park on Saturday - we reconned on Friday afternoon, went in Saturday around 5am and brought the ground blind because of the weather forecast. Had an 8 point run past about 30 yards out in a full sprint (no shot), then saw a doe on the far hill (too far of a shot), then finally a 6 point walked out about 35 yards. 10 year old son got a great shot off through the heart. 
Uncle, your advice on scouting paid off. Did the topo map recon first and then having time on Friday on the ground really paid dividends. Ran into a couple of dads who said they didn't see a thing. But then again, we were pretty deep in.
I'll send you all another update in January after the daughter goes to Mosquito Creek for her youth hunt.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Don H. said:


> Hi everyone, update to the youth hunts, we saw a LOT of deer at Deer Creek State Park, daughter had a chance at a doe at 12 yards but couldn't see it (she forgot her glasses) and a few minutes later saw a monster buck but too far of a shot. So no joy for Deer Creek State Park.
> Salt Fork State Park on Saturday - we reconned on Friday afternoon, went in Saturday around 5am and brought the ground blind because of the weather forecast. Had an 8 point run past about 30 yards out in a full sprint (no shot), then saw a doe on the far hill (too far of a shot), then finally a 6 point walked out about 35 yards. 10 year old son got a great shot off through the heart.
> Uncle, your advice on scouting paid off. Did the topo map recon first and then having time on Friday on the ground really paid dividends. Ran into a couple of dads who said they didn't see a thing. But then again, we were pretty deep in.
> I'll send you all another update in January after the daughter goes to Mosquito Creek for her youth hunt.


Congratulations to your son. Glad it paid off. I am sure he will remember that hunt. I have a great memory of the day my son scored at a salt fork youth hunt. Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## Don H. (Sep 13, 2016)

EyeCatchEm said:


> If I remember right, you will be assigned an area during check in, the warden will know everything you can think to ask about your area


Checked in with the warden the week prior, stated there was no check in. When we went in at 5am, there was only one other vehicle where we were parked. Only saw one other Dad/Son team the whole day we were out. Sounded like everyone hung out close to the parking lots or the golf course.
Needless to say, it took us forever to drag that deer out. My Christmas present was a game cart...I will never make that mistake again!


----------

